

A Swedish Commercial featuring the Tesla Roadster - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/12/tesla-roadster-electric-car-sweden-commercial.php

======
parbo
Fortum seem to be addressing my main concern with plug-in hybrids: who is
going to do the massive changes needed to support them in our electrical
infrastructure?

